# id on the burly log please



## davduckman2010 (May 6, 2014)

forget It---- I figured it out my self its called wood didn't need end grain / microscope / dna / biologist/ lumber jack/ fbi / cia/ books / web sites / us government/ flat sawn / quatersawn / termites etc etc etc. nope figured it out it is wood

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2014)

I think it is buyanewcamera wood. If Paul sees these pictures!!!!!!!! Or maybe you should not be flapping your wings while you take the pics.....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## phinds (May 6, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I think it is buyanewcamera wood. If Paul sees these pictures!!!!!!!! Or maybe you should not be flapping your wings while you take the pics.....


 
 glad you pointed that out. Saves me the trouble.

That last end grain pic (HEY ... you got a good one) looks like olive but I wouldn't bet money on it.

I'm no good with burls.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 6, 2014)

retracted


----------



## rob3232 (May 6, 2014)

Maybe Black ash based on last pic? Pretty! no matter what it is. nice find

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 6, 2014)

retracted


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 6, 2014)

retracted


----------



## phinds (May 6, 2014)

Every time I see a pic of a tree with the bark on I think hm, I wonder if THAT'S where planks come from? I always thought they just magically appear in the lumber stores.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 6, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol I had to use that dam Iphone on these pics--- I hate that thing



Duck, all my pics are taken with an iPhone


----------



## HomeBody (May 7, 2014)

The bark has long diamonds and unbroken ridges. I'd bet ash too. If the leaves have almost no stem it would be a black ash. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 7, 2014)

phinds said:


> Every time I see a pic of a tree with the bark on I think hm, I wonder if THAT'S where planks come from? I always thought they just magically appear in the lumber stores.


well paul ill just call this wood then. it dosent matter anyway. its all just wood. ill buy a microscope before I load any more pics on here . thanks for the help --- I quess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 7, 2014)

Looks like a lil Burl gold mine Duck, whatever it is. Looks like u named it after your phone by calling it 
iThis wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 7, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> ,,. ill buy a microscope befote I load any more pics on here .



Why? I don't think there's anyone here who would know what to do with pics from a microscope. I certainly wouldn't. I just find them confusing. I think a 10X shop loupe is better for the kinds of things we do.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 7, 2014)

looks like there are plenty of leaves on the ground- is the standing tree dead? Also someone above said it is Black ash if bark formed diamonds- it appears to form them. I bet that it took you a while to cut that off with a hand saw.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 7, 2014)

The bark is similar to ash. If you could break off a few pieces of the bark afterwards I would know for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

